# Anyway to get rid of the 60 second waiting period between PMs?



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2008)

Sometimes when im in my pms, I reply to a few people, and I have to wait 60 seconds to send another reply, I reply fast.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2008)

Could you imagine how long it would take Chris to reply to all his pms?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, that wait is a bitch when you're trying to reply to a bunch of them.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 12, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yeah, that wait is a bitch when you're trying to reply to a bunch of them.



+1


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesus, what are you guys? Turbo fingers? How about a response that consist of more than


UGGG


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Jesus, what are you guys? Turbo fingers? How about a response that consist of more than
> 
> 
> UGGG



You're banned  
Now. Ban yourself


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Who's banned?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Who's banned?



That sucked.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2008)

I gave you more time for truckin. 

:bannedtruckin:


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 12, 2008)

aww. i thought zepp did something totally out of character and was all offensive and got banned for being a dick. i was like ???wtf?
no neg reps, nada. ?? 



aww hes back. i was gonna fight on his behalf if you gave him a 3 day or something


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm such a dick.  But I  you.


I don't think I can actually ban myself. I know the secret codes.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> aww hes back. i was gonna fight on his behalf if you gave him a 3 day or something



Et tu, Ibanez No range? I can make it a two-fer. 


 As if I'd actually ban Zepp. He's one of my favorite people on here. You on the other hand... 



I remember one time a bunch of the mods got into a ban fest with each other. It was great.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Et tu, Ibanez No range? I can make it a two-fer.
> 
> 
> As if I'd actually ban Zepp. He's one of my favorite people on here. You on the other hand...
> ...



 

Ban wars....


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 12, 2008)

i want to see a mod ban fest!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 12, 2008)

thats why i was so confused, i was like "since when is zepp ever less than at least amusing, if not really helpful"

that sounds ridiculous. Who won? or was that undecided


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

This thread has a virus. 

Us. 

It's completely mutated to a new topic.


----------



## Jason (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually Shawn I was talking to Chris about this the other day. I think he is looking into it. Whe he isn't ya know blowing shit up for the goverment


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jason said:


> Actually Shawn I was talking to Chris about this the other day> I think he is looking into it. Whe he sin't ay know blowing shit up for the goverment



So, this is currently being handled?

I think the current thread mutation shall continue??


----------



## Jason (Jan 12, 2008)

:confirmedtruckin:  Yeah Chris wasn't even aware of it  Drew neither.. Apparently they type fucking stories to each other in pm's


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Jason said:


> :confirmedtruckin:  Yeah Chris wasn't even aware of it  Drew neither.. Apparently they type fucking stories to each other in pm's



Banter


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2008)

Jason said:


> Actually Shawn I was talking to Chris about this the other day. I think he is looking into it. Whe he isn't ya know blowing shit up for the goverment



Cool.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 12, 2008)

Jason said:


> :confirmedtruckin:  Yeah Chris wasn't even aware of it  Drew neither.. Apparently they type fucking stories to each other in pm's



Its not the stories, its all the kisses at the end that takes the time in their correspondence.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 12, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Its not the stories, its all the kisses at the end that takes the time in their correspondence.



 Personal experience perhaps?


----------



## Stitch (Jan 12, 2008)

Come on. Why do you think Drew wants my PM so bad? Its because he knows it'll make him feel all warm inside when he reads it!


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2008)

Fuck that, everyone knows I avoid my PM box like the plague.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2008)

Kicked down to 15sec, btw.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Could you imagine how long it would take Chris to reply to all his pms?



Only 349 unread right now! 



> Welcome, Chris
> Messages: 349 / 2830


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Kicked down to 15sec, btw.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Kicked down to 15sec, btw.



thanks duder. 
that will make things a lot faster.


----------



## Scott (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think i've ever had more than 2 unread PM's at a time.


Man, that was an awesome day...


----------



## Shawn (Jan 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Kicked down to 15sec, btw.





Thanks, Chris!


----------

